# Cooler for 12hr shift



## TF Medic (Jul 10, 2016)

Anybody have a recommendation for a cooler that will keep food cold for a 12hr shift? I work a posted unit, cooler gets stored in a side cabinet on the outside of the truck. Truck is white but the cabinet still gets hot during the summer. 

I have tried a hard sided Igloo from Walmart and a soft sided Husky from Home Depot. Also tried a couple "fitness" oriented ones that fit the plastic food trays and their insulation was the worst. None of them have kept food cold all day. I'm willing to spend what it takes to find something that works. 

On the large side is good (I meal prep and bring lots of plastic containers), durability obviously important. 

Thanks.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 10, 2016)

Honestly I'd say a soft sided yeti or rtic might be your best bet


----------



## TF Medic (Jul 10, 2016)

Yeah, have seen those (use a Yeti tumbler every day, worth every penny). Was hoping to find sonething a bit cheaper if possible before dropping that coin on those.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 10, 2016)

At least the Rtic are cheaper lol. I have some of their stuff and it's awesome,too. I'll watch this thread cause I'm curious too


----------



## TF Medic (Jul 10, 2016)

Just cant bring myself to support a company that makes nothing original and clones another product down to their packaging and font choice.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 10, 2016)

Same as what transport said. Yeti or RTIC.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 10, 2016)

Yeti. Any company that uses "you can fit this many beers you can fit inside this cooler" as a unit of measurement is a good company.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm a fan of RTIC stuff. I'll happily pay for results, not a brand name.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 10, 2016)

Most coolers list a can amount that they will hold lol.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 10, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I'm a fan of RTIC stuff. I'll happily pay for results, not a brand name.


Me too. It isn't as though Yeti even invented the rotomolded cooler. What they want people to pay for their crap is just insulting.


----------

